# Where should I buy a DSTT ?



## LiquidFenrir (Mar 19, 2016)

Hi! I want to buy a DSTT to use with @Apache Thunder's launcher (because the R4 doesn't support SDHC and I can't find the M3 anywhere), but I was wondering from which site I should order it.

I tried nds-card.com (the one that has ads all over gbatemp), but no https on the payment page, and I don't have a paypal account.

What site would you recommend? Should I do it on nds-card.com even without https ?


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 19, 2016)

Don't buy a DSTT. it's obsolete. Get a super Card dstwo instead.


----------



## Apache Thunder (Mar 19, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> Don't buy a DSTT. it's obsolete. Get a super Card dstwo instead.




Obsolete you say? I have a thing or two to say about that!



If you have an exploitable 3DS. You can run DSTT now. Not so obsolete now is it? 

Also. nds-card.com appears to be trust worthy as that's where I got mine. Of coarse I didn't personally pay for it though. The one in the video was donated to me.


----------

